
Reid Hoffman to Teach “Blitzscaling” at Stanford This Fall - withoutfriction
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/14/reid-hoffman-to-teach-blitzscaling-at-stanford-this-fall/
======
wowrl
That's great, for the 15k students that go to Stanford. I always feel left out
when I hear that massive celebrities/billionaires/etc visit and/or teach
classes at Stanford all the time (e.g. Reid Hoffman, Paul Graham, Sergey Brin,
Mark Zuckerberg, Vint Cerf, et al, et al). I'm in my senior year at a decent
engineering school on the East Coast and it's huge news when we get one person
with even a quarter of the prestige that all of those people have. Stanford
just seems like a privileged club that a few thousand students (out of
millions that apply) get into - then get access to all of the fame and genius
and money they can handle.

~~~
justanman
Don't worry so much. In addition to the videos of each class being posted
online, consider this:

I also spoke with Sam Altman, the president of Y Combinator, one of the best-
known providers of first-step seed money for tech start-ups. I asked him if
any one school stood out in terms of students and graduates whose ideas took
off. “Yes,” he responded, and I was sure of the name I’d hear next: Stanford.
It’s his alma mater, though he left before he graduated, and it’s famous as a
feeder of Silicon Valley success.

But this is what he said: “The University of Waterloo.” It’s a public school
in the Canadian province of Ontario, and as of last summer, it was the source
of eight proud ventures that Y Combinator had helped along. “To my chagrin,”
Altman told me, “Stanford has not had a really great track record.”

[http://nyti.ms/1Dez9WQ](http://nyti.ms/1Dez9WQ)

~~~
weavie
I wonder if this is because Stanford students have better access to other
sources of funding and thus less of a need to apply for first-step seed money.

------
bakztfuture
So exciting to hear that they will be posting the videos online ... I'm
definitely looking forward to following along.

